# Another sweet deal from Lidl



## fatherdougalmaguire (25 Jan 2005)

[broken link removed] chock full of extras - card reader, optical mouse, dual-layer DVD writer, 64MB USB stick and more.

€1500.


----------



## Ash (25 Jan 2005)

*returns or repairs*

What happens if the laptop - or any other electrical/camera/television type product - bought in Lidl or Aldi goes wrong?  What's their return/service policy?

Has anyone any first hand experience?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: returns or repairs*

No first hand experience but as far as I know they provide a lo-call _Irish_ support number and a few years warranty as standard with electronic equipment. They also operate a no quibble money back gaurantee for non-faulty returns soon after purchase like _Argos_. Finally they have a [broken link removed] for querys (such as this I suppose?).


----------



## car (25 Jan 2005)

*laptop*

jaysus, thats one absolute beast of a machine.
I may treat myself.


----------



## podgeandrodge (25 Jan 2005)

*warranty*

I have first hand experience of purchasing a Targa brand PC a couple of years ago from Lidl.  Think it's the same brand as the current laptop.

It came with onsite warranty for three years included!

When the motherboard died (methinks cos I attempted a bios update without good reason) I rang the 0818 number (national rate call) which put me through to Targa in Germany directly.  After the few usual questions like "have you put the power on" and "is it beeping" they agreed things were not well.  2 days later a Computer Technician from a local computer company called to my house, put in the new board, made sure things were all ok .  No cost to me.  Great service.   And amazing that this sort of warranty is included in the price when you look at the "warranties" provided by Dixons etc.


----------



## machalla (26 Jan 2005)

*..*

Impressive.  I had to send mine back to Germany to get a new power supply a couple of years back (maybe more now).  They arranged a courier to pick it up and a courier to ship it back too with no bother.  I always feel fairly safe buying stuff from Lidl and Aldi due to this experience (they delivered what they promised).


----------



## okidoki987 (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: warranty*

Difference with Dixons is you PAY for the warranty if it's over the year.


----------



## zag (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: warranty*

There is no reference to an OS on the ad - I guess this may mean they aren't including Windows.  Or maybe they just assume people take it for granted that they will ship Windows.

Anyone know which it is ?

z


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: warranty*

A bit out of date but  conversation seems to be about the same machine. On sale last year in Lidl for €1299 apparently! It mentions Windows XP Home but not on a machine bought from Lidl but the spec is the same. In any case, XP Home wouldn't be making the most of the 64-bit CPU. I'd get it OS or no OS.


----------



## car (26 Jan 2005)

*lidl*

go to dells website and try to configure the same latop on their closest comparable model, the high end inspiron (which still isnt 3000mhz).  I was over 2,500e when I stopped.  
Can you walk in to any lidl and ask for it or whats the diddly?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: warranty*

*There is no reference to an OS on the ad*

The online ads usually omit a lot of detail included in the printed flyers available in-store which are sometimes distributed to homes and printed in the newspapapers. Normally _Lidl_ and _Aldi_ PCs/laptops include _Windows XP Home Edition_. I would be very surprised if they omitted an operating system in this case.


----------



## capaill (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: warranty*

Got the Lidl flyer today

Windows XP Home is included

C


----------



## 90210 (28 Jan 2005)

*No DVD or CDRW*

This baby has no DVDRW or CDRW. PLus what exactly does the warranty cover. Dioxns cover theft for year 1 , accidental damage for the period of the cover and if they cannot fix the problems or get the part they will replace it.
So after a three/ five year stint you could end up with a brand new laptop.

I bought a tosh in PC world in Lurgan for 1260E , the same spec as the Lidl unit but it had a DVDRW and a Pentium Centrino.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (28 Jan 2005)

*Re: No DVD or CDRW*



> This baby has no DVDRW or CDRW



Swines. They state "Dual Layer Technology for up to 8,54 GB" and "multinorm" which would make you think that it's got writing capabilities.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2005)

*Re: No DVD or CDRW*

Why would you assume that this meant writing capabilities were built in?!


----------



## EAMONN66 (28 Jan 2005)

*LIDL LAPTOP*

my 6mth old targa (lidl) laptop has a dvd writer. 
same goes for the current one


from the targa website.

Targa Traveller 811 3000+ Mobile 64 Bit Power 

Targa recommends Microsoft® Windows® XP.

The new Targa Traveller 811 offers a convenient and timeless design, with elegant two colour metallic characteristik. High quality components from leading manufacturers like ATI provide top performance and safety. The high contrast and bright 15" widescreen 16:10 TFT display as well as the use of AMD Mobile Athlon 64 processors guarantees ergonomic and economical work.



Model Targa Traveller 811 3000+  
Processor Mobile AMD® Athlon® 64 3000+ with AMD PowerNow!® Technologie  
Software Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition* 
Microsoft® Works Suite 2005*, Cyberlink Power Cinema*, Pinnacle Studio SE*, Nero 6 OEM Suite, Computer Associates eTrust Antivirus* und DIVX codec*  
RAM 512 MB DDR-RAM, exp. up to 2 GB , 2x 200 Pin SO-DIMM-slots  
Display 15,4" WXGA TFT 
Resolution: ergonomic 1280 x 800  
Graphics ATI® Mobility® Radeon® 9700 - 128 MB DDR-RAM 
DirectX 9 compatible, Powerplay support, DVD-Playback Hardware Decoding, supports Pixel- und Vertexshader 2.0  
Hard disk 80 GB Samsung HDD - 5400 RPM 
Pioneer Double Layer Multinorm DVD+R DL, DVD+R/RW, DVD-R/RW und CD-R/RW drive. 
write: 
2,4 x DVD+R DL 
8 x DVD+R 
4 x DVD+RW 
8 x DVD-R 
4 x DVD-RW 
24 x CD-RW 
24 x CD-R 
read: 24 x CD, 8 x DVD  
Audio-System AC 97 compatible 
Stereo speaker  
PCMCIA PC Card compatible, supports Card Bus , 1x Type II PC Card  
Bus types 4 x USB 2.0, 1x Firewire (IEEE 1394), Mic-In/ Speaker Out, 1 x 15 pin external Monitor, 1 x S-Video Out, Modem (RJ11), LAN (RJ45), 1 x PCMCIA Typ II, 7-in-2 Card Reader  
Communication 56K V.90 Modem, 10/100 MBit LAN, Wireless LAN** IEEE 802.11g standard - downward compatible to WIFI standard  
Keyboard 19 mm keys, Windows® Keys  
Pointing device capacitive touchpad with scroll aera  
Power supply 100-V- up to 240-V-AC adapter (120 Watt), intelligent Li-Ion-battery, operionation time up to 2,5 hrs  
Energy management APM 1.2 & ACPI 2.0 Suspend / Resume Modus  
Dimensions (WxHxD) mm 355 x 45 x 265 mm  
Weight 3,6 kg incl. battery  
Scope of delivery AC-Adapter, drive CDs, Manual, batterie, IR-Remote Control with USB-receiver, wireless, optical USB-scrollmouse, 64 MB USB memory stick, SCART-cable, modem cable + adapter, S-Video composite adapter, SPDIF adpater  
Accessories (optional) SO-DIMM-Module: 512MB and 1 GB, add. Li-Ion batterie, ext. Floppydrive  
Handbook In the most European languages  
Warranty 3 years incl. Pick-Up-And-Return-Service (battery 6 month warranty)  
Security Two-Layer-Password, Kensington Lock  

The above information is not legally binding. The technical data is according
to the dealer's specifications. No liability and guarantee for erroneous
entrys and images.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (28 Jan 2005)

*Re: No DVD or CDRW*



> Why would you assume that this meant writing capabilities were built in?!


Coz the only time I've seen the term dual-layer bandied about was in the context of DVD writers. By default all DVD-ROM drives/players can read dual-layer.

Now, when will  become standard issue?


----------



## car (28 Jan 2005)

*..*

So after reviewing the spec this quote
* This baby has no DVDRW or CDRW* 
doesnt seem true.  True?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (29 Jan 2005)

*Re: ..*

True it would appear. I'm sure you can always check it out in-store. Christmas just came too darn early.


----------

